# DOES ANYONE FISH ON ASHTABULA



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

I went fishing five times already this year and got not even a nibble. Any one know where all the fish went to. Espically the eyes and perch.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

What part of the lake are you fishing? I would try north of sibley by the island.


----------



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

I've tried fishing all of the lake from the dam up to the island. Do you have any hits in fishing? what colors and areas to fish. Do you know where to fish in the spring and summer? What would really help is if you have a map with some spots ploted if not thats great too.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Holmes...give out his secret spots...you're better off getting blood from a turnip.

Work the channel...and check out the new contour maps on the GNF homepage, they're pretty sweet.


----------



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

I'm not asking for secert spots all I would like is some help finding the fish out in the lake.


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I fish the lake mostly with simonson so I don't fish it this early in the year. From what I hear you need to fish the creek or north of the island up by the bridge.


----------



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

Thats what most people say I should be doing. Good luck on the opener this weekend.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Walleye fisher...sorry man didn't realize you were so new here. Usually when I crack about holmes, its because he's my fishin' buddy here in VC. You really should check out those new maps...I'm finding stuff out everytime I look at them, and now I'm fiding out why some of my hotspots are so good.

But like Holmes said, we don't hit the lake up until Spring is just about over.


----------



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

Hey thats fine I take a joke fine. Thanks for all the tips. :beer:


----------



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

Hey how did everyone do this weekend? Me Not to bad a few walleyes and some bass. Was up on leech lake. :jammin:


----------



## rodfarva (Feb 17, 2005)

Where did you go fishing and what were you using. I am playing on making my way there this weekend since school is done now.


----------



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

I was up on leech lake in MN. I used shad raps. Hope you get some fish at Ash. If so tell me about them please. Good luck. :beer:


----------



## Walleye fisher (May 5, 2005)

Was on the lake about four days ago went to the high brige and north of the sibley crossing. Just some nibbles no real fish.


----------

